# Crossbrook kennel



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

I don't know anything about the breeder but there are lots of opinions on Kit-sue on the forum. Do a search. Here is one link:

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodl...kit-sue-kennels-please.html?highlight=Kit-sue


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Not my cup 'o tea. That said, I do see she is involved with her dogs in UKC conformation and AKC companion events. Make sure to check health testing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YES! Do inquire about health testing on the parents.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Seems her newest additions to the breeding program are brindle and Blue Merle. I guess reds and partis aren't selling as well as they used to.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I believe that there are breeders on the forum with Kitsu in their lines, perhaps they could add some insight into historical health issues?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cavon said:


> I believe that there are breeders on the forum with Kitsu in their lines, perhaps they could add some insight into historical health issues?


There are I am sure


----------

